# Homemade bait recipes?



## FOLES55 (Jan 29, 2013)

Anyone have any homemade baits that they can share the recipes to me. Im looking for something thats good and smelly and will catch a vareity of animals from coons to coyotes. I will be using dirt hole sets mostly. I have already had some success with what ive made but thats mostly grinners and coon only, looking to upgrade to the bigger stuff in my sets hopefully. Or just the best all around lure/bait from a manufactor suggestions.


----------



## Tider79 (Jan 29, 2013)

I don't have any recipes. I buy commercial baits and lures. Powder River Past Bait by O'Gorman's  was recommended to me by some professionals. I've had luck with it. For lures, I use GHII, Yodel Dog and Jameson's Territorial Gland Lure. You can buy them online from the trapper supply stores or eBay. I have also heard good things about Black Magic but haven't used it yet.


----------



## FOLES55 (Jan 30, 2013)

thanks tider


----------



## John Porter (Jan 30, 2013)

Ground some venison up-- taint it a couple of days- add sodium benzoate(preserves) and add a little beaver castor.. Ground bait makes it harder for them to dig up..


----------



## chefrific (Jan 30, 2013)

Found this coon bait/lure from a guy on YouTube.  He calls if "Fat Girl's Dream" 
Mix even parts bacon grease and peanut butter.  Then add a little syrup.  I used dark karo.
I then added a little red food coloring (not necessary).

It has been working GREAT! (for coons)


----------



## javery (Jan 30, 2013)

I've had good luck using beaver or bobcat meat either chunked or 
ground mixed with dobbins bait solution.
 Gonna have to try that fat girl bait!


----------



## Barehunter (Jan 31, 2013)

What Javery said.  Beaver or bobcat, feral cat, horse if you can get it, groundhog,  are some of the best meats.  Grind or chunk into small pieces.  Let taint several days depending on temperature.  Use a loose fitting lid to allow gases to escape but protect from flies.  Add a commercial bait solution that has sodium benzoate as a preservative  or just add sodium benzoate and play around with a little skunk essence, asafoetida powder, beaver castor etc. Jar it up and it will keep for years.

Fun to play around with and adds a measure of satisfaction to a catch when you made your own bait but in general probably more effective to buy bait and lure that has been on the market for many years...there is always good reason that people are still buying it!


----------



## FOLES55 (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks gentlemen


----------



## centerc (Feb 20, 2013)

jack mackrell


----------

